# Dragjet Galaxie and Toronado



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I LOVE this guy's stuff. 










The Toronado had to be massaged a little to fit a JLTO chassis.









The Galaxie came in a metallic "raspberry"... after I got it, I decided I wanted it to be a little more red and less pink, so I hit it with Testors Candy Red Transparent. These pics don't do it justice. The metallic is GORGEOUS. The paint muted the metallic a little, but didn't hide it. I gotta try to take a couple pics with different lighting to get the metallic to show...









thanks Chris!!

--rick


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey there,
Pretty nice stuff. Your're right about the pics of the Galaxie, but the Toronado looks excellent. You can really see the paint highlights in that one. Yeah, I guess you'll just have to post two or three more pics of the Galaxie--just to be sure.. 
Thanks for sharing the pics.















Cheers...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

That Galaxy looks outstanding. I've always admired that fastback body style. If you want to get real ambitious you could convert that Toronado to front wheel drive just like the real car. There was an article in Car Model magazine in the early 70s that walked through the conversion process. I'm sure I still have the article around and it's definately in the "Car Model on CD" collection.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks Rick,your way to kind!I have been having a blast making slimline bodies lately,lots of early iron!
Chris


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

AfxToo said:


> That Galaxy looks outstanding. I've always admired that fastback body style. If you want to get real ambitious you could convert that Toronado to front wheel drive just like the real car. There was an article in Car Model magazine in the early 70s that walked through the conversion process. I'm sure I still have the article around and it's definately in the "Car Model on CD" collection.


 Ya know, I thought I posted these here, but I can't find the thread, so I guess not... It's always bugged me that Tjet Toronados aren't "anatomically correct", meaning they should be FWD. I asked some questions on other boards, and a couple of guys had built them... So I tried a FWD. This is what I got...



























I must not have everything lined up perfectly, because it doesn't run very well. Also, my ambition ran out before I got around to relocating the rear axle and screw posts to adapt it to long wheelbase, so instead of a Toronado, it's under a JL Firebird body.

I'd LOVE to see the article on how to do it right...

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looking good Rick. That Toranado sure is sweet. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Real nice bodies! Chris do you sell bodies besides just on Ebay? I dont buy on there but have seen a lot of stuff that you make I might be interested in. Really like the Detroit Iron.


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Awesome work! Everything I've seen from this guy is just amazing! Keep it up!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Yup,I sell direct.Any questions just feel free to call me at my home/office 859-356-1566 I usually stay up until 1 or 2 eastern time.Thanks.
Chris


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

These cars look great Rick! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Just a little behind there Tex... Dang, that was before my time... RM


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Heh. Actually, since this thread, I have moved the rear axle of that FWD chassis back to make it LWB, and I relocated the screwposts in the Toronado body, so that I could get it to fit on that chassis. It is now anatomically correct... 

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Pics please! We'd love to see the progress.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Very nice work!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Here's a thread on the Toronado with a couple pics...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=124448

And if this works, here's a link to a little video...

https://vine.co/v/hjiHDzUemgX

--rick


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

ParkRNDL said:


> ...here's a link to a little video...
> https://vine.co/v/hjiHDzUemgX


knock knock knock
Rick

knock knock knock
Rick

knock knock knock
Rick​I must be getting more OCD as I get older. Watching that little video clip, I find that one flat-finish piece of track in the middle of all those shiny ones inexplicably bugs me.

I sure hope you've replaced it by now...

... you have, right ... ? ...​
... don't make me come over there ....​--D


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

*Dragjet AKA Dragula Resin Bodies*

Is it possible to get a list of what rein bodes you cast for a Tjet chassis?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Dslot said:


> knock knock knock
> Rick
> knock knock knock
> Rick
> ...


HA! BBT reference for the win...

that track section is part of my attempt at realism. Ya know the way sometimes they'll patch a section of road and it no longer matches the road around it?

not buying that? good. i just made it up. yeah, that layout is a compendium of track lots found on Fleabay and at flea markets and yard sales and slot car shows and wherever else. when i actually set it all up, i wasn't paying much attention to matching the track to itself other than not mixing up yellow-lined (Lionel) and white-lined (Atlas) sections too much. i did replace or reposition a few pieces if the clack-clack seemed too loud or if poor alignment was causing deslots.

hey dtomol, i don't know if Dragjet still hangs out here. pretty sure it's been a while. if i'm reading the archives correctly, he posted once in January... before that, it was September of 2012...

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Draggy got his back fixed, I think he had (well, his wife did) a kid, and has been paying more mind to his guitars than slots. I don't think he's casting much lately, but we've all strayed and come back into the hobby eventually.


----------

